# CST Brian Dyck AVIVA Community Fund



## Scott (9 Dec 2010)

Posted on behalf of another member



			
				serpaco said:
			
		

> Youtube video link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEdsX3IyfQA
> 
> 
> WE NEED YOUR VOTE!
> ...


----------

